

Real-time updating of PHP output using flush() in all browsers - manzzup
http://manzzup.blogspot.com/2013/11/real-time-updating-of-php-output-using.html

======
monbro
zzzz, when it comes to a certain (starting with three digits) concurrency of
your app you are lost with php.

